# My kitten is a ninja



## fxokz (Dec 25, 2014)

When i am on my computer doing my own thing, sometimes my kitten would jump on my bed and then climb up the back of my computer chair, onto my shoulders and then come into my lap. I find it annoying/cute. Does your cat have any unique characteristics? :love2


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL! One of mine used to do that when she was younger. She'd sit on the back of the office chair/my shoulders, and slowly the front paws would ooze down my front and then her furry self would form an immovable lump on my lap.

I agree - very cute but very annoying.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

My kitty G has several annoying habits, lol. He loves to cuddle on "his" time, but for me, that usually means excessive feline saliva all over my face and ears, and drops of it falling off his wet chin as he purrs. Blech but cute.

Another annoying habit is that he'll climb my into my high kitchen cupboards and open the bathroom vanity to knock things down or poke around and try to get in. He also gnaws on plastic bags, cardboard boxes, paper, wood, but NOT on his catnip toys or even his raw chicken necks, sigh. 

It's really not cute when he does these things for attention, though. :-(


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Sometimes Robin will be across the room, fast asleep when I go and get a midnight snack. At the opening of any food container, I'll turn and he'll magically be right there! The only people food he likes though is cheese, and occasionally, cold cuts!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

bluemilk said:


> Sometimes Robin will be across the room, fast asleep when I go and get a midnight snack. At the opening of any food container, I'll turn and he'll magically be right there! The only people food he likes though is cheese, and occasionally, cold cuts!


This is Jasper to a T. He'll be snoring and I'll get up to use the bathroom or get a drink and when I look down ... guess who's always staring expectantly?  It's cute. I think he just wants to see what I'm doing because he always goes right back to bed when I do.


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

Auri has the super annoying but incredibly cute habit of trying to get herself as many pettings as possible. She'll climb up to your neck/chest, rub her face all over yours while purring loudly in your ear, then she'll flop (literally) onto your neck/chest for more pettings. I swear she's the cuddliest cat ever. Currently she'd sleeping next to me as she can't get onto me (I'm crossed-legged on the sofa with my laptop).


----------

